

Twitter: We've fixed an exploit that posted malicious links on Twitter. - skbohra123
http://twitter.com/twitter/status/25615345589

======
wwortiz
At least this was fixed much faster than the last one.

It is interesting that when they release a new version a bunch of exploits
start popping up almost like when twitter first went big, kind of seems like
it would be worth paying someone to work on security. (Though they may do that
already.)

